# Dishplayer 7100



## PeatGuy (Sep 4, 2007)

After 8 years of reliable service my Dishplayer 7110 has given up the ghost. The hard drive had been clicking a lot the past week. Called Dish and they said: no problem we can exchange it for a 501 or 508 for no charge and no additional monthly charges. Great I thought so I agreed.

Later I thought about it and it did not add up. The 7100 is mine not leased, at least that is what my invoice says, so why would they give me a new unit for free? Do you think I’ll start seeing a monthly leasing fee? 

Is there an altogether better option to pursue. I neither need the recording capability nor HD at this point in time, but I want the pause feature, which was free of charge on the 7100


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you own the 7100 you will probably own the 501 or 508.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The pause feature on both the 501 and 508 are also free of charge as there is no dvr charges on either. Just a bonus for you as the hard drive's are large. Also, if you have locals, both the 5xx receivers also have the map down feature. I think you will like either receiver.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I had the 7100 and sold it before the blue cards were changed out (around 2-3 years ago). I replaced it with a 508. This is the same as the 501, but has a larger HD. Go with the 508 once you determine it is yours, not Dish's. There are only a couple things I liked better about the 7100....if I remember correctly, but overall I prefer the 508 to the 7100.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

The major advantage of having 7100/7200 over 501/508 is the ability to upgrade your H/D with ease.
If you suspect that it is a HD that failed, you may try this alternative; especially if you don't want to deal with 501/508.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

euro_boy said:


> The major advantage of having 7100/7200 over 501/508 is the ability to upgrade your H/D with ease.
> If you suspect that it is a HD that failed, you may try this alternative; especially if you don't want to deal with 501/508.


I think if he replaces the HD, they probably won't let him trade it for a 508. Typically as soon as you open the case, you're done as far as Dish is concerned for warranty purposes....perhaps not in this case, but tread carefully. I think getting a 508 is a lot less hassle and I prefer my 508 over the 7100 I had.


----------



## PeatGuy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, Dish sent the 508, a refurbished unit of course. It appears to be mine though I still find that hard to believe. I had considered replacing the H/D but am pleased that I did not. The 508 is fine.

Besides having the dvr and the more friendly features, the picture is noticeably better, clearer, cleaner, whatever, on my Panasonic plasma.

Now, why didn't Dish offer this to me years ago? I would happily have paid for it just to get the better picture. 

By the way, what is the "map down" feature that garys referred to?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

PeatGuy said:


> Well, Dish sent the 508, a refurbished unit of course. It appears to be mine though I still find that hard to believe. I had considered replacing the H/D but am pleased that I did not. The 508 is fine.
> 
> Besides having the dvr and the more friendly features, the picture is noticeably better, clearer, cleaner, whatever, on my Panasonic plasma.
> 
> ...


If you subscribe to your locals, the show below channel 100 as well as in their normal position. Example: in New York, the fox channel would be at 8103 and would also be located at 005 (the analog channel location would be 5).


----------

